# Mom Kills Son for Potty Training Accident, Then Eats Pizza



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 1, 2011)

> Potty training is one of the most frustrating parenting experiences I've faced, but I still can't muster even a fraction of an ounce of empathy for Robin Greinke, 26, an Illinois woman, who along with her boyfriend beat her 3-year-old son to death because he wet his pants. Once they were finished, and he lay nearby dying, they ate a pizza and watched a movie.
> 
> Greinke and Steven Neil, 33, admitted that they took turns beating the boy for more than an hour after he had an accident February 8 while they were visiting Florida. "They were upset with him and they tossed him and spanked him and punched him," a homicide investigator told Central Florida News 13.
> 
> ...





Wtf man..


----------



## emROARS (Apr 1, 2011)

edit: found better image for my feelings.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 1, 2011)

That's just wrong and sick. 
She and that stupid boyfriend of hers should be locked up and take beatings from the prisoners.


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 1, 2011)

Obviously a psychopath.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2011)

Figures


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Apr 1, 2011)

Too bad they can't have the same done to them...


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 1, 2011)

Once again people come along and declare there idiotic eye for an eye bullshit.

Just because they perpetuated an act of barbarity does not mean you should go down to there level and return the favor.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2011)

The chair.

It's waiting.


----------



## kazuri (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder if it was delivery or digorno.


----------



## Petenshi (Apr 1, 2011)

I fell horrible for laughing at this, but its just the way they phrased the first paragraph. And then they just ate pizza and watched a movie!


----------



## impersonal (Apr 1, 2011)

> What punishment do you think is fitting for this couple?



I lol'd. Seriously? The whole article is a one-sided description of events and it ends with a call to lynching.

The likely truth is that they probably beat him once, they thought he was okay and had learned his lesson. It turned out he wasn't okay. So they called 911. The boy died, presumably everybody was sad about it.

Of course they beat him pretty badly in the first place, so they're pretty despicable parents and human beings. But the author of the article probably makes it sound much worse than it is.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 1, 2011)

Something tells me he had to edit down some of the things that happened to the kid.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn this is just really horrible.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2011)

Killing a person won't bring a dead baby back to life.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 1, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Killing a person won't bring a dead baby back to life.



Agreed.

/10char


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh wow......fuck up


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Killing a person won't bring a dead baby back to life.



no but it will save us money and protect others from these lunatics

Also I'd bet money they are drug addicts


----------



## very bored (Apr 1, 2011)

^life actually costs less than death.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Killing a person won't bring a dead baby back to life.



Unless you perform Edo Tensei.


----------



## Raptorz (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn, Poor boy... His parents are fucked up.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 1, 2011)

Burn his parents, take their fucking skin off and chainsaw the girls vagina, and the mans dick.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 1, 2011)

I bet they get killed in prison if they are with general.


----------



## Petenshi (Apr 1, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Unless you perform Edo Tensei.



Really?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2011)

Petenshi said:


> Really?



Bitches don't know bout my hax jutsus.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 1, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Bitches don't know bout my hax jutsus.


Bitches love hax justus.


----------



## Toroxus (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Goom (Apr 1, 2011)

Man when reading stuff like this it makes you feel like you wish you were there when this happened so you could stop it. You just get so angry....

Something like this is probably happening to someone else as I type this...


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 1, 2011)

This is why I'm an advocate for birth control and abortion.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 1, 2011)

Satan is always busy.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 1, 2011)

very bored said:


> ^life actually costs less than death.


Thats only because of all the other crap that goes into the Appeal Process. If it was just one or two appeals, the Death Penalty would be much cheaper.


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2011)

Horrible. That's just horrible..Poor kid. RIP.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Apr 1, 2011)

Very, very saddening. It sucks that as soon as I return to this site, this is the first thing I see.

Hopefully justice is served, but let us please stop calling for revenge. Just because these animals saw it fit to rejoice in their barbaric side, doesn't mean that we should all also follow their suit. Calling for the same to happen to them just helps to degenerate our society, and in way, celebrates the actions of these sick figures.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 1, 2011)

..................................


----------



## Chronos (Apr 1, 2011)

Wtf man... This is just sick.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Apr 1, 2011)

That mom sounds as crazy as my stepsister. She yells at her son for almost everything...

Anybody have a shotgun I can borrow?


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 1, 2011)

> while they were visiting Florida.





> visiting Florida





> Florida



Even when visiting Florida, something bad will happen anyway.


----------



## shinobimastuuuh (Apr 1, 2011)

When I read about this, I just thought of one of those comedic horror movie parodies. Then I thought, daaang this actually happened...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Killing a person won't bring a dead baby back to life.



Ends the possibility of them bringing another one into the world.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Apr 1, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> Once again people come along and declare there idiotic eye for an eye bullshit.
> 
> Just because they perpetuated an act of barbarity does not mean you should go down to there level and return the favor.



I respect your opinion, but it's always easy to say that when it didn't happen to you or one of your loved ones..  Yes, killing them won't bring their child back, but it will make DAMN sure they are never allowed to bring another one into this world again. I personally wouldn't want my tax dollars going towards keeping them alive and well in prison anyway. Besides, you can't rehabilitate evil.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2011)

Akatsuki4Life said:


> I respect your opinion, but it's always easy to say that when it didn't happen to you or one of your loved ones..  Yes, killing them won't bring their child back, but it will make DAMN sure they are never allowed to bring another one into this world again. I personally wouldn't want my tax dollars going towards keeping them alive and well in prison anyway. Besides, you can't rehabilitate evil.



Shut that ignorant shit up. You talking like 70 percent of your money goes to housing prisoners.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 2, 2011)

What punishment do I think is fitting for the couple?

Simple. Just put them in prison for pretty much the rest of their lifetime and let them rot. Give them no protection at all from the guards. They eventually won't last. Hopefully the guy gets raped by Big Bubba and the mother gets raped by a shank.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2011)

So, uh, yeah.

About that chair.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2011)

She rang up 911 because her son's slow death was an annoyance to her, and she couldn't get to sleep. Waste of a human being.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 2, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Figures



Beat them both to an inch of death, then nurse them back to health, then beat them again to an inch of death, rince & repeat until they beg to be finished off.

Yeah, that's the only punishment I feel would be good enough. I'd volunteer to do it too.

Potty training isn't frustrating, it's a joke. As a parent if you can't handle that you won't be able to handle shit when your kid hits puberty.

I hope those 2 ass-holes get shiv'd in prison.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 2, 2011)

I am generally opposed of the death penalty....but when something as grousome as this happens and how they reacted after killing the child and admitting of doing this act.......I *almost* hope that they get the death penalty.....

But I have to admit, this article seems one-sided and focusing rather on emotion (sounds like a prosecutor or emotional inspector saying this).....


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2011)

Set her on fire, that'll learn her.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the majority here is for allowing parents to commit violence against their children. What's so horrible if one accidentally dies?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> If I remember correctly, the majority here is for allowing parents to commit violence against their children. What's so horrible if one accidentally dies?


Someone else with no experience with children anything is talking about raising them. 

If you don't know the difference between a spanking and killing someone then maybe you shouldn't be allowed the sharp scissors.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 2, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Someone else with no experience with children anything is talking about raising them.
> 
> If you don't know the difference between a spanking and killing someone then maybe you shouldn't be allowed the sharp scissors.




This.  Not amused by pooh bear.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Someone else with no experience with children anything is talking about raising them.



You don't have any experience with prison inmates. Don't judge the guards who beat them up for fun.



> If you don't know the difference between a spanking and killing someone then maybe you shouldn't be allowed the sharp scissors.



Killing is a result, not an action. That's like saying you don't know the difference between punching someone in the face and breaking someone's nose.


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2011)

That poor baby.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 2, 2011)

Bioness said:


> no but it will save us money and protect others from these lunatics
> 
> Also I'd bet money they are drug addicts



No on both counts. Death penalties are neither cheaper, nor do they deter or significantly affect repeat murders.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 2, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> Death penalties are neither cheaper




I think, what he means is, it costs something like $20,000 - $50,000 to keep 1 inmate imprisoned for one year.

Capital punishment reduces costs relating to upkeep associated with food, cost of living space, etc.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 2, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I think, what he means is, it costs something like $20,000 - $50,000 to keep 1 inmate imprisoned for one year.
> 
> Capital punishment reduces costs relating to upkeep associated with food, cost of living space, etc.



Instead, you deal with the huge costs of a constitutionally safe trial, as well as the huge costs of appeals, not to mention the execution itself.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 2, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> Instead, you deal with the huge costs of a constitutionally safe trial, as well as the huge costs of appeals, not to mention the execution itself.



Its not free lunch.  

But, considering capital punishment tends to be reserved for the most serious and blatant of crimes -- which are usually associated with _very long sentences in the 20+ year range_, it is definitely cheaper.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 2, 2011)

You're just going on assumptions that are unbacked by any studies.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2011)

Put them in prison and sterilise them.



> Its not free lunch.
> 
> But, considering capital punishment tends to be reserved for the most serious and blatant of crimes -- which are usually associated with very long sentences in the 20+ year range, it is definitely cheaper.


It is not cheaper, you're doing guess work based on how you think things should be but that isn't the case.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 2, 2011)

Rob said:


> You're just going on assumptions that are unbacked by any studies.



Think of it this way.

When judges and lawyers aren't involved in appeals and other judicial aspects relating to capital punishment cases, how do they spend their time?

Do they sit idle doing absolutely nothing the rest of the year when they aren't working on capital punishment, cases?  

They work for the state / federal government 365 -- whatever days a year.  

Regardless whether they work on capital punishment cases, or something else.  They still go to work every day and they still get paid more or less the same.

Hence, you're not saving money or cutting costs by avoiding court cases relating to capital punishment.  

That's a myth and a very bad logical fallacy that is propagated in "studies" that really are total and complete bullshit?


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Apr 2, 2011)

God, some parents don't really show concern to their children. Such lowlifes comparable to animals, I would say.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Apr 2, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Shut that ignorant shit up. You talking like 70 percent of your money goes to housing prisoners.



Wow. Did I hit a nerve? I don't recall calling you ignorant for you views, but then again that is something ignorant people like to do...  I personally do not care if $1.00 of my tax money goes to housing those wastes of space, their child is dead because of them, and putting them in prison is not sufficient punishment.  This is not a case of accidental death, what they did was CRUEL.  Do you honestly believe people like that deserve to live?  People are so quick to whine and cry that the death penalty is so cruel and horrible, but what about the victims of their awful crimes? Because of them, that child died a horrible death and will never have the chance to grow up, but let's forget about that and worry about the poor parents and their fate..


----------



## Punpun (Apr 2, 2011)

mybowandarrow70 said:


> God, some parents don't really show concern to their children. Such lowlifes comparable to animals, I would say.



Implying animals don't kill they own children, are eaten by them or any other creepier thing. 



Akatsuki4Life said:


> Wow. Did I hit a nerve? I don't recall calling you ignorant for you views



That's because HB does't hold ignorant view, unlike you.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

mybowandarrow70 said:


> God, some parents don't really show concern to their children. Such lowlifes comparable to animals, I would say.



We are all animals.



Akatsuki4Life said:


> Wow. Did I hit a nerve? I don't recall calling you ignorant for you views, but then again that is something ignorant people like to do...  I personally do not care if $1.00 of my tax money goes to housing those wastes of space, their child is dead because of them, and putting them in prison is not sufficient punishment.  This is not a case of accidental death, what they did was CRUEL.  Do you honestly believe people like that deserve to live?  People are so quick to whine and cry that the death penalty is so cruel and horrible, but what about the victims of their awful crimes? Because of them, that child died a horrible death and will never have the chance to grow up, but let's forget about that and worry about the poor parents and their fate..



Alright, let's think about the child for a minute:

It's dead. Can we do anything do rectify the situation? No. 

I guess we're done thinking about the child now, let's get back to things we *can* make right and lives that we *can* save, like the parents'.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 2, 2011)

> *I just can't imagine* what cold, callous people these individuals must  be, and what an awful life this boy must have led during the years he  was alive. With a mother like that,* I can't imagine* they were anything  but awful. *I don't want to believe* he's better off dead, but he would  likely be better off anywhere than in the care of a woman who could not  only kill, but sit by and chow down on dinner afterwards. Monster is the  only word for someone like that, and no alcohol or drugs or anything  else can provide even a hint of an excuse for these actions.
> 
> *I hope* they watch her closely, because  she doesn't deserve such an easy escape from her actions.
> 
> While *I don't support* the death penalty, it's cases like this that *make  me question that stance*.* I hope whatever punishment *they face is as  severe as the law allows and that they never get to enjoy a piece of  pizza or view a movie ever again.


Such an objective and professional article.


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll never understand, how someone can have it in them to hurt a little child. How can someone not care about their children? Horrible. The poor little guy.

If I had children, I probably wouldn't be able to lay a finger on them, not even for a little slap or spanking. If I would, I'd hate myself for rest of my life, since I'm against violence against children.


On another note, what's with this article? I don't think personal opinion belongs there.




Saufsoldat said:


> I guess we're done thinking about the child now, let's get back to things we *can* make right and lives that we *can* save, like the parents.



That would kinda feel, as if they'd even be rewarded for what they did. I think after ending a life like this, they don't deserve saving.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 2, 2011)

Now this is what i call quality parenting.


----------



## G (Apr 2, 2011)

Petenshi said:


> I fell horrible for laughing at this, but its just the way they phrased the first paragraph. And then they just ate pizza and watched a movie!



I lold too..
Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Apr 2, 2011)

That's simply disgusting. What kind of monster could do that to a child? People like this mad woman make me wonder how sane the general human population is.
I presume this is in the Farawayland! U.S.A, unsurprisingly.


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 2, 2011)

sick bastards


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 2, 2011)

What has this world come to?


----------



## Vault (Apr 2, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Beat them both to an inch of death, then nurse them back to health, then beat them again to an inch of death, rince & repeat until they beg to be finished off.
> 
> Yeah, that's the only punishment I feel would be good enough. I'd volunteer to do it too.



This! I would volunteer too, beating a child to death is just...


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Beat them both to an inch of death, then nurse them back to health, then beat them again to an inch of death, rince & repeat until they beg to be finished off.
> 
> Yeah, that's the only punishment I feel would be good enough. I'd volunteer to do it too.
> 
> ...





Vault said:


> This! I would volunteer too, beating a child to death is just...



I'm struggling to see how that makes you any better than them.



ThePsuedo said:


> What has this world come to?



"i'm just 15 but i know that the world is progressively getting worse"


----------



## Punpun (Apr 2, 2011)

Sauf, don't even bother.. you can't reason with those people (be it in those threads or the Animal cruelty ones..)


----------



## impersonal (Apr 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> She rang up 911 because her son's slow death was an annoyance to her, and she couldn't get to sleep. Waste of a human being.



Also it is totally fine to trust a retarded piece of opinion like this article, and then go on and lynch people based on it. Hurray for mob mentality.

The whole thing reminds me a little bit of Muslim riots, with some imams exaggerating facts to the point of downright lies, and the dumb mob following on command because they like being outraged.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 2, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I'm struggling to see how that makes you any better than them.
> 
> 
> 
> "i'm just 15 but i know that the world is progressively getting worse"


are you immune to human errors o-o


----------



## Karsh (Apr 2, 2011)

First off OP, learn to advertise: Mom and Boyfriend kill...
Since you only mentioned the mother, it makes me wonder if you're just baiting and catering to the bullshit anti-mom trend I've been seeing in this godforsaken cafè.

Other than that, what up with eating pizza after being violent?
The Sun reported on a group of boys killing 5 people and then went out for pizza (dec. 2 1998)


And lol the world "getting worse." Bullshit, every generation says the same thing and that's only because you tend to remember the good things rather than the bad.
Learn to read some history once in a while, no year was without it's atrocities.
Lol.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> are you immune to human errors o-o



What exactly are you referring to? Do I sometimes accidentally murder other people?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 2, 2011)

I do..


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 2, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> What exactly are you referring to? Do I sometimes accidentally murder other people?


lol that was like so off. nvm


----------



## Garfield (Apr 2, 2011)

They should be locked up and made to perform social service that doesn't involve other humans.


----------



## Esponer (Apr 2, 2011)

> Greinke was denied bail on Saturday and remains in jail and on suicide  watch. I hope they watch her closely, because she doesn't deserve such  an easy escape from her actions.
> 
> While I don't support the death penalty, it's cases like this that make  me question that stance. I hope whatever punishment they face is as  severe as the law allows and?


I don't get how the same person wrote all these sentences. In a row.

"They shouldn't be allowed to commit suicide. That's the easy way out. Hmm. Maybe we should kill them."

Just? _what?_


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 2, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> Once again people come along and declare there idiotic eye for an eye bullshit.
> 
> Just because they perpetuated an act of barbarity does not mean you should go down to there level and return the favor.



You're not "going down to their level". You would be if you beat _your_ son to death.

And why is no one connecting pizza consumption to child murder? I mean if they had said, "man beats son to death over potty training accident, then plays WoW" this would be perfect "scare the old people" article.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 2, 2011)

Wilykat said:


> Even when visiting Florida, something bad will happen anyway.



maybe, Florida is over the pit to hell. 

Regardless if this was an article to show the death in a harsher light, it is still no matter what, fucking terrible for a parent to beat their child until death. 

It's not my place to say they deserve death, but fucking hell, please take away both their rights to have children.


----------



## Extasee (Apr 2, 2011)

That's so fucked up. We should dump feces on them as punishment as well as keeping them in jail where the possibility of rape still stand strong.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 2, 2011)

so was the pizza delicious?


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Apr 2, 2011)

Hang them both. I'll enjoy seeing them chocking to death and grab a pizza while watching.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

|)/-\\/\/|\| said:


> Hang them both. I'll enjoy seeing them chocking to death and grab a pizza while watching.



The point of hanging is to break the neck, leading to immediate death. Choking only occurs when you miscalculate the rope length.

Either way you're a sick puppy if you take pleasure in the suffering of other human beings.


----------



## Extasee (Apr 2, 2011)

You could hang them carefully instead of letting their necks break.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 2, 2011)

Hack said:


> You could hang them carefully instead of letting their necks break.


You should take torture 101, seems like you'd fit right in.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2011)

Poor child, I know how hard it is to potty train a child, I had to help my godchild out and it was the most frustrating thing. But still, I didn't want to beat her for it. She a child, she knows no better. You have to be patient and accepting when they make mistakes....

This article is just another proof that not everyone is meant to be parents...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm this article is more of an opinionated blog than a legit news source.  Something tells me that the events have been exagerated to push a point.



> I hope they watch her closely, because she doesn't deserve such an easy escape from her actions.



Sorry but imo Legit news reporters should NEVER say or write something like this.  Just keep to the facts and keep your opinion to yourself.  I don't care if you are reporting on a genocide or a fight on a street.  State facts and keep opinion out in news.


----------



## impersonal (Apr 2, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Hmm this article is more of an opinionated blog than a legit news source.  *Something tells me that the events have been exagerated to push a point.
> *
> 
> 
> Sorry but imo Legit news reporters should NEVER say or write something like this.  Just keep to the facts and keep your opinion to yourself.  I don't care if you are reporting on a genocide or a fight on a street.  State facts and keep opinion out in news.



My personal take is that half of it is blatantly false. Yet look at the mob with their creative punishment methods, "have toddlers beat her to death", "get people to rape her in prison", "cover her in fesces" etc. It's often easier to go with the angry mob than to think for yourself.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 2, 2011)

Let them rot in jail like the scum they are. The only thing more disgusting than an adult killing a defenseless child, is a parent killing their own defenseless child. Fucking dickheads.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2011)

You don't have to involve anyone else with the punishment. Simply lock them up, place a pizza out of their reach, throw the key far away and walk away.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 2, 2011)

What kind of pizza was this? Journalism at its worst.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 2, 2011)

Must have been some delicious pizza.


----------



## Escargon (Apr 2, 2011)

*Shit how can someone beat their own child? I hope they get a really really painfull punishment, those evil cold bastards. 

Brazen bull is just a perfect punishment..

Shit im imagining these two idiots beating up a small child. It really makes you pissed off!*


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

Valtieri said:


> Let them rot in jail like the scum they are. The only thing more disgusting than an adult killing a defenseless child, is a parent killing their own defenseless child. Fucking dickheads.



Why is killing your own child more disgusting than killing another's child?



soulnova said:


> You don't have to involve anyone else with the punishment. Simply lock them up, place a pizza out of their reach, throw the key far away and walk away.



Who throws the key away? How could you sleep, knowing that two human beings are slowly dying of dehydration while you could save them? How could you sleep once they're dead?


----------



## Sophie (Apr 2, 2011)

There are people who travel across the world to adopt a child, and this woman killed her own,... 

I am too numb to even think about what they should go through as punishment.  :S


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Who throws the key away? How could you sleep, knowing that two human beings are slowly dying of dehydration while you could save them? How could you sleep once they're dead?



Let's recap without all the subjectivity of the OP article. 

Kid soils himself.
Mother and BF beat him in turns for several hours.
They let him agonizing in the floor struggling to breath.
They eat pizza.
They watch a movie.
The mother calls 911 because the agonizing boy was wheezing and "_couldn't let her sleep_".


I'll tell you how would I sleep at night: With a photo of the child by my night table and knowing they wont be able to do that to any other kid in the future. 

​


----------



## Talon. (Apr 2, 2011)

I....man, i dont even fuckking know how to respond.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Let's recap without all the subjectivity of the OP article.
> 
> Kid soils himself.
> Mother and BF beat him in turns for several hours.
> ...



You failed to filter out the subjectivity of the article, great job at nothing.

So you'd fool yourself into believing that a person who you never knew and never will know would be thankful for you murdering two other human beings? That would help you cope with the fact that you'd then be a miserable piece of shit that doesn't value human life in the least? 

I don't believe you. For normal humans it is a tremendous effort to convince themselves that it's alright to kill another human. Of course the mob mentality that is being displayed here helps, but what if it's not a bloodthirsty, mindless mob backing you up? What if it's just you and another human being, begging for you to let him or her live? Does reminding yourself of what this person once did really help you?


----------



## impersonal (Apr 2, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Let's recap without all the subjectivity of the OP article.
> 
> Kid soils himself.
> Mother and BF beat him in turns for several hours.
> ...


The problem with the article is not just its subjectivity, but its obvious distortion of facts. The list you provided is simply not plausible. 
*
Mother and BF beat him in turns for several hours*
_Why this is not plausible:_ It requires a strong sadistic determination (picture Anthony Hopkins/Hannibal Lecter). Not just impulsive/irresponsible behaviour as is clearly the case here (picture your average junkie). 
_What (in all likeliness) actually happened:_ that they both hit him a few times. Perhaps they hit him at different times of the day.

*They let him agonizing in the floor struggling to breath
*_Why this is not plausible:_ Firstly, you have to consider that kids cry when you beat them. The kid was probably crying. It must have been hard to spot the difference; and these weren't the best possible parents. It seems highly unlikely that they had any idea that the kid had serious injuries. Also, if they knew he had injuries, why wait until night to call 911? (c.f. below, about the 911 call).
_What (in all likeliness) actually happened:_ The kid was crying; they assumed he was just doing what most kids do when you hit them. It's probably not the first time they hit him, and he probably cried just the same the other times. So, they put him in his room, and went to their business. If he was still crying later on, they probably assumed it was to make a statement, rather than due to injury. Which is why they went on with their day.

*
She called 911 because she couldn't sleep*
_Why this is not plausible:_ You don't call 911 because your son won't let you sleep. It's going to get you a ticket for prank calls/annoying the police with bullshit problems. 
_What (in all likeliness) actually happened:_ the wheezing woke her up. She went and the boy looked strange. That's when she got worried enough to call 911. 



So, here's a plausible recap:

Kid soils himself.
Mother and BF beat him several times.
Kid is crying; they don't realize he's not just crying "as usual", but rather because he's got a severe injury.
They eat pizza.
They watch a movie.
The mother calls 911 because she notices the boy isn't looking good and is worried.

Note that the parents are still despicable human beings in this scenario, who deserve to be punished for beating their own kid to death. They're just not the "really evil, really bad guys" of a heroic fantasy novel, the kind who laugh while killing innocent people. That is only in the blogger's imagination.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2011)

This article might be some kind of off taste pizza advertisement.


----------



## impersonal (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's an article that makes much more sense:


> *Fla. boy, 3, beaten to death for wetting his pants, say cops
> *(CBS/WKMG) ORLANDO, Fla. - Police in Florida say a mother and her boyfriend had pizza and watched a movie after fatally beating her little boy for an hour because he wet his pants.
> 
> Robin Greinke, 26, and her boyfriend, Steven Neil, 33, were arrested Thursday after the medical examiner determined Greinke's 3-year-old son died of blunt-force trauma and not a medical issue as initially believed.
> ...


Note that the 3 points I noted were not plausible are explained differently:

 The beating did not last several hours. It lasted one hour (still a hell of a long time!), probably mostly consisting of just screaming at the poor boy, with also several vicious hits (this is pretty much what I suggested).
 The parents indeed did not realize the gravity of the situation, and thought the boy would be fine the next day. They did notice he was relatively badly injured though (unlike in my account).
 The call to 911 was due to worries about the boy, NOT to him stopping the mother from sleeping (this is pretty much what I suggested).


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This article might be some kind of off taste pizza advertisement.



Maybe they beat the kid up because they didn't want to share the pizza


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Here's an article that makes much more sense:
> 
> Note that the 3 points I noted were not plausible are explained differently:
> * The beating did not last several hours. It lasted one hour (still a hell of a long time!), probably mostly consisting of just screaming at the poor boy, with also several vicious hits.
> ...



This won't do at all...where's all the sensationalism? 



Saufsoldat said:


> Maybe they beat the kid up because they didn't want to share the pizza



Maybe when he wet himself, some got on his hands and he touched the pizza, that story could make them seem like more of monsters. Also the kid had a halo and he had just survived cancer. Now that's a news story.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2011)

Something to add to the above article.


> Deputies said Neil, 33, repeatedly rammed the child's head into the bottom of the couch, threw him on the ground and kicked him.



Saufsoldat, in any case what I suggested wont happen, so there's no need to worry so much over it. What I suggested was bad? Yes. Would it be fitting? Maybe. Can be implemented legally? Not in the US. They'll either get some time in prison where they will most likely suffer rape, defecating and beatings or they will get a lethal injection and die peacefully (which many will claim they don't deserve).


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2011)

Burn them in a fire of righteous retribution. The boyfriend should be raped (because that always teaches them a lesson), and the woman's ovaries should be removed and stamped upon. Then both of them should be set on fire in a public execution, and people should be allowed to come up and piss on their burning remains. That'll teach them a lesson.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe when he wet himself, some got on his hands and he touched the pizza, that story could make them seem like more of monsters. Also the kid had a halo and he had just survived cancer. Now that's a news story.



I guess they don't like peezza 



I feel so dirty now 



soulnova said:


> Saufsoldat, in any case what I suggested wont happen, so there's no need to worry so much over it. What I suggested was bad? Yes. Would it be fitting? Maybe. Can be implemented legally? Not in the US. They'll either get some time in prison where they will most likely suffer rape, defecating and beatings or they will get a lethal injection and die peacefully (which many will claim they don't deserve).



It worries me how quick people are to display mob mentality and think of sadistic ways to torture and kill other human beings once it is declared or accepted that a certain human being is now marked and has thus forfeit any and all human rights.

Based on lies and speculation no less.

You don't make it better by shifting the "responsibility" of torturing them to inmates of a prison. Condoning such horrible and misanthropic acts is not better because you want other criminals to inflict them upon the victim.

Besides, how could they possibly die peacefully if they don't want to die? Especially with a method that can be as painful and agonizing as lethal injection.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The chair.
> 
> It's waiting.



No easy way out, remember?

She deserves a nice long decade of Big Mama's family beating her ass and raping her in jail.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Apr 2, 2011)

Holy crap, its really sad how these kinds of stories are multiplying so fast.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 2, 2011)

impersonal said:


> The problem with the article is not just its subjectivity, but its obvious distortion of facts. The list you provided is simply not plausible.
> *
> Mother and BF beat him in turns for several hours*
> _Why this is not plausible:_ It requires a strong sadistic determination (picture Anthony Hopkins/Hannibal Lecter). Not just impulsive/irresponsible behaviour as is clearly the case here (picture your average junkie).
> ...


So, Inspector Gadget, you know the facts better than the article and then make up your own?


----------



## impersonal (Apr 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> So, Inspector Gadget, you know the facts better than the article and then make up your own?


Have you read the other article I posted? The facts that I thought were wrong turned out to be wrong - although not all of my  alternative possibilities were spot on (I did state that they were "in all likeliness", and thus merely probable).

Bottom line: isn't it amazing stuff, the power of critical thinking? You can tell that an article is full of shit even without knowing the full story. Surely, thinking beats retarded mob mentality every single time. But I can feel you like mindless lynching better, superstars.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 2, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Have you read the other article I posted? The facts that I thought were wrong turned out to be wrong - although not all of my  alternative possibilities were spot on (I did state that they were "in all likeliness", and thus merely probable).
> 
> Bottom line: isn't it amazing stuff, the power of critical thinking? You can tell that an article is full of shit even without knowing the full story. Surely, thinking beats retarded mob mentality every single time. But I can feel you like mindless lynching better, superstars.


Critical thinking? lol, no, the fact is you are wrong. Mindless thinking is people like you trying to make the incident less than what it is.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Critical thinking? lol, no, the fact is you are wrong. Mindless thinking is fools like you trying to make the incident less than what it is.



He made educated guesses and was spot-on with most of them. The news article (an actual news article, not a blog post like the OP) that he posted confirms this.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 2, 2011)

He wasn't spot on with anything but mindless nitpicking at overexaggeration. Beating a child for an HOUR rather than several doesn't make anything better.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> He wasn't spot on with anything but mindless nitpicking at overexaggeration. Beating a child for an HOUR rather than several doesn't make anything better.



The majority of people here just take this onion-news level bullshit at face value and cry for blood, but when someone who spots the obvious bias takes the time to actually sort the facts from the bullshit and then reconstructs the events as they are far more likely (and were in fact mostly correct) you start complaining.

If anything, *you're* needlessly nitpicking at a few things he got wrong, even though he didn't have any access to an actual news article at that time, while the blog in the OP deliberately distorts the truth. Yet, you defend the latter for absolutely no reason and condemn the use of critical thinking.

Saying one hour and three hours aren't a significant difference is being deliberately dishonest. What exactly is your problem here?


----------



## Superstars (Apr 2, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> The majority of people here just take this onion-news level bullshit at face value and cry for blood, but when someone who spots the obvious bias takes the time to actually sort the facts from the bullshit and then reconstructs the events as they are far more likely (and were in fact mostly correct) you start complaining.
> 
> If anything, *you're* needlessly nitpicking at a few things he got wrong, even though he didn't have any access to an actual news article at that time, while the blog in the OP deliberately distorts the truth. Yet, you defend the latter for absolutely no reason and condemn the use of critical thinking.
> 
> Saying one hour and three hours aren't a significant difference is being deliberately dishonest. What exactly is your problem here?


That the posters useless and mindless sorting of nitpicks did/changed NOTHING. I'm not nitpicking at the few things he got wrong. I'm nitpicking at the fact that he is trying to make the incident less than what it was.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> That the posters useless and mindless sorting of nitpicks did/changed NOTHING. I'm not nitpicking at the few things he got wrong. I'm nitpicking at the fact that he is trying to make the incident less than what it was.



He is trying to make the post right and that should be all that matters. If you have an agenda like the OP and you to demonize the parents, you'll of course find yourself disagreeing with reality.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 2, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> He is trying to make the post right and that should be all that matters. If you have an agenda like the OP and you to demonize the parents, you'll of course find yourself disagreeing with reality.


The reality is the parents beat their child to death, they demonized themselves.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2011)

> Who throws the key away? How could you sleep, knowing that two human beings are slowly dying of dehydration while you could save them? How could you sleep once they're dead?


Did he say anything about starving them to death? You can lock someone in a room for the rest of their life and slide food in through a shutter.


----------



## impersonal (Apr 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Critical thinking? lol, no, the fact is you are wrong. Mindless thinking is fools like you trying to make the incident less than what it is.


I'm trying to set the facts straight, because they've been distorted. Heavily distorted. You prefer lies because you're all set for that lynching and you need to put that rope to good use.



Superstars said:


> The reality is the parents beat their child to death, they demonized themselves.


And thus it's okay to spread lies, according to you. I made it clear in my post: the story, with the facts set straight, still shows that the parents are terrible persons. However, that is no justification for lying about what actually happened... Especially if it is to end up with "_what punishment do you think is fitting"_.


----------



## Bellville (Apr 2, 2011)

I kind of want to throw up.

Those people need to be beaten as severely as that child was. Except instead of letting them escape by death, keep them alive. Then put them through that pain all over again.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 2, 2011)

impersonal said:


> I'm trying to set the facts straight, because they've been distorted. Heavily distorted. You prefer lies because you're all set for that lynching and you need to put that rope to good use.


No, the Lord God almighty is the only judge here he doesn't need my or anyone elses help. It's just that you didn't discern insignificant from the significant and none of your attempts helped the incident at all.


----------



## impersonal (Apr 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> No, the Lord God almighty is the only judge here he doesn't need my or anyone elses help. It's just that you didn't discern insignificant from the significant and none of your attempts helped the incident at all.



Hilarious, truly. The Lord God almighty is the only judge. But you're judging all over the place. And you're condemning me for saying the truth, while you have nothing to say about the blogger spreading lies and encouraging ill-founded judgements. I call that double standards.

I also wonder what kind of loving God you could worship, if you're serving Him best by encouraging falsehoods and violent revenge. He is the only judge! Right, but if you don't take care of judging yourself first, to make sure you're still a good man, God's eventual judgement will come as a bitchslap that'll knock you down for good. Just saying.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Did he say anything about starving them to death? You can lock someone in a room for the rest of their life and slide food in through a shutter.



Basically a cell in which they would be put? Maybe we should put those kinds of cells together and call the whole thing prison. People could stay in there for a certain amount of time, specified by a neutral person who oversees the whole case. A judge of sorts. We should probably create a more elaborate system for the whole thing. A sort of judicial system. I'm just brainstorming here, trying to find alternatives to lynching.

Oh and he did seem to mean letting them starve to death.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Basically a cell in which they would be put? Maybe we should put those kinds of cells together and call the whole thing prison. People could stay in there for a certain amount of time, specified by a neutral person who oversees the whole case. A judge of sorts. We should probably create a more elaborate system for the whole thing. A sort of judicial system. I'm just brainstorming here, trying to find alternatives to lynching.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 2, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Hilarious, truly. The Lord God almighty is the only judge. But you're judging all over the place. And you're condemning me for saying the truth, while you have nothing to say about the blogger spreading lies and encouraging ill-founded judgements. I call that double standards.
> 
> I also wonder what kind of loving God you could worship, if you're serving Him best by encouraging falsehoods and violent revenge. He is the only judge! Ha, but if you don't take care of judging yourself first, to make sure you're still a good man, God's eventual judgement will come as a bitchslap that'll knock you down for good. Just saying.


Don't just say, that's the problem here. I didn't encourage lies or incite violence against the parents of the article nor anyone in this thread, not once.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Basically a cell in which they would be put? Maybe we should put those kinds of cells together and call the whole thing prison. People could stay in there for a certain amount of time, specified by a neutral person who oversees the whole case. A judge of sorts. We should probably create a more elaborate system for the whole thing. A sort of judicial system. I'm just brainstorming here, trying to find alternatives to lynching.
> 
> Oh and he did seem to mean letting them starve to death.


Long winded post is not necessary, ''Lock them up and throw away the keys'' refers to life imprisonment, which would occur after the whole court procedure.


----------



## impersonal (Apr 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Don't just say, that's the problem here. I didn't encourage lies or incite violence against the parents of the article nor anyone in this thread, not once.


Nah, you just discouraged the establishment of truth and criticism of the lynching mob. You're a passive-aggressive proponent of lies and unfair judgement. Congratulations, the Almighty must be proud.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Don't just say, that's the problem here. I didn't encourage lies or incite violence against the parents of the article nor anyone in this thread, not once.



Condemning the truth is kind of like encouraging lies. Just saying.



Gunners said:


> Long winded post is not necessary, ''Lock them up and throw away the keys'' refers to life imprisonment, which would occur after the whole court procedure.



Again, the person I quoted didn't seem to disagree with me in the least. The part about "placing a pizza out of their reach" seemed to indicate that they were not supposed to receive food.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2011)

> Again, the person I quoted didn't seem to disagree with me in the least. The part about "placing a pizza out of their reach" seemed to indicate that they were not supposed to receive food.


Or that he was taunting them with a luxury fight, whilst they recieved enough food for sustenance. 

Starving to death after 'locking them away and throwing away the key', defeats the purpose of _throwing away the key_, as the time spent contained would be extremely limited.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Or that he was taunting them with a luxury fight, whilst they recieved enough food for sustenance.
> 
> Starving to death after 'locking them away and throwing away the key', defeats the purpose of _throwing away the key_, as the time spent contained would be extremely limited.



For the third time now I would like to direct your attention to the fact that *the person I was quoting* did not disagree with my interpretation of the post. Can we drop this now? It's silly when you try to argue what other people ment, when they themselves already clarified it.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> For the third time now I would like to direct your attention to the fact that *the person I was quoting* did not disagree with my interpretation of the post. Can we drop this now? It's silly when you try to argue what other people ment, when they themselves already clarified it.



Well I feel rather sheepish.


----------



## Cornbreesha (Apr 2, 2011)

errrr....certain people shouldn't be parents


----------



## Superstars (Apr 2, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Nah, you just discouraged the establishment of truth and criticism of the lynching mob. You're a passive-aggressive proponent of lies and unfair judgement. Congratulations, the Almighty must be proud.





> Condemning the truth is kind of like encouraging lies. Just saying.


The only thing discouraged was your meaningless attempts at trying to justify wrong doings.


----------



## dixie (Apr 2, 2011)

Some people don?t deserve to have children!


----------



## Ceria (Apr 2, 2011)

props for cfnews13 

shit like this doesn't surprise me anymore.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 2, 2011)

Let them burn in hell, with fire, and pitchforks, and pineapples up their asses.


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2011)

This is why practicing safe sex is important!


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 2, 2011)

They need to remain alive so they can suffer in case there isn't what you call as Hell waiting for them in the afterlife.


----------



## Hero (Apr 2, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Killing a person won't bring a dead baby back to life.



And? An eye for an eye I say.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 2, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> They need to remain alive so they can suffer in case there isn't what you call as Hell waiting for them in the afterlife.



Jail isn't as miserable as you may think. Well, maybe for the guy, depending on where he goes. People that rape or kill kids are targets in prison. 

But still, they get food, clothing, blankets, heat, television, medical, etc. May not be fun, but it's not what I consider suffering. It also costs taxpayers an average of around 35,000 a year to incarcerate just one person; so we'd be paying about 70,000 a year for them.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 2, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> And? An eye for an eye I say.



I don't think they should be killed for 'an eye for an eye' but they should be killed to help innocent lives.

Kill them and harvest their organs I say.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 2, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Too bad they can't have the same done to them...



yeah they can. Bubba's gonna have his way with them


----------



## Agony (Apr 2, 2011)

asssholes.rot in hell.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 2, 2011)

Scumbags. I know the people in this section turn their nose up at "an eye for an eye", but if this white trash couple got their faces kicked in, I wouldn't lose sleep over it.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Apr 3, 2011)

They don't deserve to have a life.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 3, 2011)

The "mob" mentality in this thread is making me lul a bit.

Wonder what kind of pizza it was. 

Meat Lovers?


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2011)

Just to clear this up. 



> Simply lock them up, place a pizza out of their reach, throw the key far away and walk away.



Yes, I meant starving. In any case what would you pick? The BF had already reports on physical abuse on her previous girlfriend and his own biological child. He will do it again. Also, any mother who participates in the beating of her own child to death doesn't deserves to walk free.  So.... what would be your sentence? Bullet to the head, lethal injection or life imprisonment at your expense? 



Scott Pilgrim said:


> Kill them and harvest their organs I say.



I don't think it would work. Seems they were drinking and doing drugs just before they kill the boy. I guess their organs are not in the best conditions.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 3, 2011)

Hopefully the boy will get reborn into a family with better parents. That women and her boyfriends deserves death sentence.


----------



## Mako (Apr 3, 2011)

Poor child, disgusted by the asshole parents. That couple should be banned from having a child ever again.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 3, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> And? An eye for an eye I say.



Then everyone is blind, I don't seee what good killing them would do.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Apr 3, 2011)

Donuts said:


> Poor child, disgusted by the asshole parents. That couple should be banned from having a child ever again.



That punishment is much too lenient for these sick degenerates.


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 3, 2011)

Sick world we're living


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 3, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Yes, I meant starving. In any case what would you pick? The BF had already reports on physical abuse on her previous girlfriend and his own biological child. *He will do it again*. Also, any mother who participates in the beating of her own child to death *doesn't deserves to walk free*.



Unfounded bullshit. You don't get to decide any of that and you (or anyone else in this thread) have not even attempted to justify this ethically. It's just "herp derp, they kill child, no more basic human rights for them, hurrrrr". Where is the the logic in that?



> So.... what would be your sentence? Bullet to the head, lethal injection or life imprisonment at your expense?



I'm not knowledgeable enough about the archaic judicial system in the US.

Under German law and depending on how the things actually went down, about 8-12 years for manslaughter, child abuse and drug abuse (though the latter would hardly factor into the sentence). Life sentence (=at least 15 years before they get a chance of parole) seems a little too harsh, unless maybe if you believe the article in the OP, but that one has been shown to be false.


----------



## impersonal (Apr 3, 2011)

Superstars said:


> The only thing discouraged was your meaningless attempts at trying to justify wrong doings.



I have not attempted to justify wrong doings. I have made sure that they were being judged for what they actually did, rather than for imaginary things.

What they _actually_ did is pretty damn bad. It's not as bad as what the article falsely states they did. And regardless of how bad what they did was, you still have to judge them according to the reality of their wrong doings. This means debunking false accusations, even if you feel they don't deserve it.

You seem to have gotten yourself into a vicious circle of _"they did something bad, therefore they don't deserve a fair trial"_. The problem is that an unfair trial will lead to the false conclusion that their crime was even more inhumane. This leads in turn to an even more unfair trial. Which leads to more false conclusions. The cycle repeats and before you know it, the two child beaters are considered responsible for the holocaust... It's the perfect recipe for miscarriage of justice.

The solution to get out of this vicious circle is simple: establish the truth, and _only then_ judge people. Keep a strict distinction between investigating the truth and deciding of the punishment.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 3, 2011)

I went and read another  on this that wasn't so emotional charged.

It's absolutely disgusting what those two did. Beating a child that young to death. Not only that, but he had head traumas. Children that young still have relatively soft skulls. And this is all thanks to him peeing his pants.
The punishment those two inflicted on the child was completely out of balance with what he did.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 3, 2011)

What the fuck..           !? I hope they rot in hell.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 3, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Unfounded bullshit. You don't get to decide any of that and you (or anyone else in this thread) have not even attempted to justify this ethically. It's just "herp derp, they kill child, no more basic human rights for them, hurrrrr". Where is the the logic in that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If people think the couple doesn't deserve to live, they have a right to state so on a silly forum, it's called having an opinion. Stop bitching about it differing from yours and pretending you're better than the rest because of it.

My opinion is that the planet is already too crowded, 2 ass-holes won't be missed, make it a billion ass-holes and I'd still be fine with it.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 3, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> If people think the couple doesn't deserve to live, they have a right to state so on a silly forum, it's called having an opinion.



The right to voice an opinion doesn't render you immune to criticism.



> Stop bitching about it differing from yours and pretending you're better than the rest because of it.



No need to pretend. Someone who cares about his fellow human beings is better than someone who enjoys the thought of humans dying in cruel and horrifying ways.



> My opinion is that the planet is already too crowded, 2 ass-holes won't be missed, make it a billion ass-holes and I'd still be fine with it.



See, you have every right to say that, but that doesn't make it any less stupid. Every human is an asshole to some other human, so saying that it's alright to kill assholes doesn't make any sense.


----------



## impersonal (Apr 3, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> If people think the couple doesn't deserve to live, they have a right to state so on a silly forum, it's called having an opinion.



All opinions should be respected because they're all equal and special in their very own ways, like different but perfect little snowflakes.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 3, 2011)

My Dad potty trained me by telling me that all the diaper stores had closed. I bought it hook, line, and sinker and never had an accident again.

Damn Jew trickery.


----------



## kazuri (Apr 3, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> My Dad potty trained me by telling me that all the diaper stores had closed. I bought it hook, line, and sinker and never had an accident again.
> 
> Damn Jew trickery.



Pft diaper store. Diapers are such a huge waste. Not only are they a rather large % of total trash humans throw into dumps ever year, they are far less comfortable for babies than cloth diapers.


----------



## Geckoguy555 (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, and she was complaining because she couldn't sleep? Really?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 3, 2011)

Geckoguy555 said:


> Wow, and she was complaining because she couldn't sleep? Really?



No, not really. That part was pure fabrication.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Eh, give them a couple years to rehabilitate and then let them become productive members of society again.


----------



## Sora (Apr 4, 2011)

and i thought my mother was crazy


----------

